# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [BPM] modelisation des processus informatique

## ed budget

Je me pose pleins de questions et je ne trouve pas de reponses pertinentes sur Internet, peut etre pourrez vous m'aider !!


- est t'il possible de modeliser les algoritmes avec la methode BPM ???
- comment fait t'on pour modeliser des fonctions ayant des arguments ???
- Comment representer les boucles "for" ???

Je ne parle pas des diagrammes de classes UML, qui sont deja realiss, mais bien de la description de l'algorithme modelis avec la norme BPM

P.S : j'utilise le logiciel win'design

J'espere que vous pourrez me repondre 
Merci d'avance

----------


## ed budget

et ben, ca vous passionne ce que je dis   ::roll::  

Etant completement debutant dans la matiere, je cherche juste des infos pour modeliser un algorithme de facon efficace et comprehensive par les developpeurs du systeme.

je ne sais pas quelle normes utilises (merise, BPM, UML)   ::?: : 
je ne sais pas  quelle niveau d'analyse il  faut s'arretter (vision macro ou microscopique)   ::?: : 

bref donner moi des pistes pour commencer, des liens qui pourront m'aider, des precisions que je dois apporter pour vous renseigner de maniere plus complete  ::wink::  

peu etre merci d'avance  8)

----------


## ego

regardes nos tutoriaux sur UML et tu trouveras ce qu'il te faut.
Les algos sont gnralement modliss via des diagrammes d'activits ou des diagrammes de squence

----------


## ed budget

Merci, je penses que je vais me debrouiller avec les diagrammes d'activits   ::!::

----------

